# Kielder Forest



## nomogram (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello everyone, 

Next week we're taking a long weekend to visit some bike trails we've yet to try: Newcastleton, which i'm sure we'll be fine to stay in, and Kielder, which i'm not so sure of.

Any suggestions on where to stay? 
Preferably in the Forestry Commission bike trail car park. 
Any experience? 
Not wild camped south of the border before...well, in kind of in the border isn't it

Craig


----------



## PaulC (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm sure Newcastleton is in the Scottish Borders and not not classed as Kielder Forest.

Whoops perhaps you know!


----------



## nomogram (Jun 24, 2009)

Newcastleton Forest just about goes through the (mythical) border. Kielder forest is pretty much the same. 
I had in my head i would leave newcastleton till last and do it on the way home, but it seems Kielder is further North!


----------



## spacehopper (Jun 24, 2009)

I have only ever used the campsite at Kielder Castle which is fine - near the pub etc.

But whatever you do take insect repellant - Kielder is midgy hell!!


----------



## Wez (Jun 24, 2009)

spacehopper said:


> I have only ever used the campsite at Kielder Castle which is fine - near the pub etc.
> But whatever you do take insect repellant - Kielder is midgy hell!!



Agree with this - was at that site just a few weeks ago, we all had to hide in the vans between 8am-10am and 5pm-7pm, seems thats when the midgeys came out to play.
Thay are lethal up that way, no ammount of fire smoke/citronella/deet repellant will bother them. There was so many about it looked foggy, but was just the ammount of midgeys.
Site is good though £5 per person per night if in tent, £15 per night per van, £3 more for an elec hook up. Small shop on site too, pub just around corner that actually sells takeaway if thats your thing (chips/kebab etc)
Hot, powerful free showers, very clean as are the Loos.
A bit noisy - there was shouting/screaming from the tent section on other side of site (split into 2 halfs, one for tents, one for campervans) but we werent bothered as we were all still awake chatting on the campervan half, may have bothere families or die hard bikers/walkers wanting a good nights kip.


----------



## nomogram (Jun 24, 2009)

thanks people, will keeps that site in mind.
(as a last resort. it pains me to use camp sites these days!  )


----------



## Robbo98927 (Jul 13, 2010)

*camping in kielder!*

hey chaps and lady's of course 

just a quick question to all those who are in the know where is it possible to go camping in kielder forrest not camping in the park though proper backwoods camping fires going mebeys not the guitar and kum by yar but you get the point thanks folks!


----------



## kimbowbill (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi

we stayed by the water tower but got moved on by a jobsworth at 10pm but found a really nice spot just about 1/2 mile back, will look for the place and send you the link via PM

thanks

J


----------

